# Disinfecting barn paddocks & outdoor area with lime



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

One of the local vets recommended that when we clean and put fresh straw down in box stalls and indoor paddocks to use hydrated lime instead of barn lime, and then lay fresh straw on top of it. We have always used barn lime, but he claims the barn lime does nothing for cleaning up anything. We had a bout of coccidiosis with one of the younger paddocks of lambs, and likely it's why he suggested we use something as a disinfectant or possible parasite killer.

What do you all use to clean with inside? 

What about outside, especially at the peak of worm season?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've used hydrated Lime inside stalls under the bedding but never outside.
It helps with odors and I never had any issues with Coccidia.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've used hydrated Lime inside stalls under the bedding but never outside.
> It helps with odors and I never had any issues with Coccidia.


So interesting, and truly I am confused as to the safety of the hydrated lime, due to it being caustic. Though all forms of line likely are, I kept reading about this and I am as unclear now as ever!

Not sure the pricing differences on the options, or the availability of this, but truly if we are going to use this I would like it to be effective 

These are a few key points that concerned me. 

“Agricultural lime does not kill coccidia but it can kill some types of bacteria. Hydrated lime is an irritant and should not be used around animals.


Agricultural lime is effective in killing parasites because it creates an inhospitable breeding environment. Parasites or eggs present will die when they come in contact with it. Agricultural lime should not be confused with hydrated lime–also known as burn lime–which is pure white in color and extremely caustic. Agricultural lime is gray in color and according to The Equine Science Center of Rutgers University, has no toxic properties. With this in mind, it is safe to use in fields, grassy areas, on crops and barn and house floors.”


https://www.hunker.com/12374077/how-to-use-lime-to-kill-parasites

Thoughts?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I would just put a thin layer on the dirt in the stalls and then cover it well with straw or pine shavings. The animals weren't coming in direct contact with it.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

We could try that. Cement is the base inside, outside of course is dirt and grass if the snow ever melts. Ugh. Winter


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can also spray the concrete with a Chlorine solution.
Just let it dry before adding any bedding.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can also spray the concrete with a Chlorine solution.
> Just let it dry before adding any bedding.


We have done this in the past-winter has just been so harsh STILL, Nita good reminder. Fans would help dry them quicker too.


----------

